# Marines to be getting sweet moolah....



## Devildoc (May 5, 2017)

The Corps is pretty happy about their funding.  Seems they are getting everything they are asking for.

Marine Corps: 2017 Spending Bill Supports 'Marine Corps Force 2025' Strategy - USNI News


----------



## Topkick (May 5, 2017)

Mattis? Hey, good for them!

-Army guy


----------



## arch_angel (May 5, 2017)

That's awesome news! I wonder if that means we'll actually be able to order ink for our printers...haha


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2017)

arch_angel said:


> That's awesome news! I wonder if that means we'll actually be able to order ink for our printers...haha



You will.  And it will only be _slightly _used by the Army first.


----------



## arch_angel (May 5, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> You will.  And it will only be _slightly _used by the Army first.



Haha, well heck...that means it'll be practically brand new sir! It'll be nice to finally phase out the type-writers we got from the Army 40+ years ago...


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2017)

Those were IBM Selectrics. Fine machines that conspired with L/Cpl Admin Clerks to make sure most of us older dudes have at least one typo on our 214s. :whatever:

BTW, we requested socks and 30-round mags in Vietnam and were told that we'd have to "make do" because "the Army has all the socks and 30-round mags."

Maybe the Mad Dog will send me some socks and hi-cap mags.


----------



## JohnBender (May 11, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Those were IBM Selectrics. Fine machines that conspired with L/Cpl Admin Clerks to make sure most of us older dudes have at least one typo on our 214s. :whatever:
> 
> BTW, we requested socks and 30-round mags in Vietnam and were told that we'd have to "make do" because "the Army has all the socks and 30-round mags."
> 
> Maybe the Mad Dog will send me some socks and hi-cap mags.



I was watching The Pacific with my girlfriend the other day, and we got to the scene where the Marines steal all that they could from the Army that just showed up. She was confused and asked "But why would the Marines steal from their own people?" 

Because we don't have shit. and we are great at tactically acquiring shit from the rich kids. 

Glad to hear that maybe we can have nice things, too. 

Also I feel like this is going to be when the poor family wins the lottery, doesn't know how to spend it and buys ridiculous shit....End up with 100 non-servicable robot mules per battalion and every Marine has Kevlar-titanium bungee cords for their broken pvs14s.


----------



## Teufel (May 11, 2017)

arch_angel said:


> That's awesome news! I wonder if that means we'll actually be able to order ink for our printers...haha


Mother Marine Corps will pay for the ink but bring your own paper.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 15, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> Also I feel like this is going to be when the poor family wins the lottery, doesn't know how to spend it and buys ridiculous shit....End up with 100 non-servicable robot mules per battalion and every Marine has Kevlar-titanium bungee cords for their broken pvs14s.



I died laughing at this.


----------

